# Lipoma like lump between shoulder blades in 9 month old pup



## freelife (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey everyone,

First off, I plan on calling my vet first thing in the morning to have my 9 month old female lab checked out. This afternoon I noticed a soft lump (about half the size of a golf ball maybe?) just above her right shoulder blade. I felt it first and then upon looking at her, could actually see it and it is making the hair stick straight up a bit because it is right under her skin. It feels exactly like a lipoma that might be found in an older dog but I have never heard of one in such a young dog. It is just under the skin and feels like a fatty deposit. She was last vaccinated at 5 months and was micro chipped at about 4 months so I don't think it is a reaction to either. In fact, I'm pretty sure her microchip migrated as I can feel it under her skin on her chest. This is not something she has had all along, I would have noticed it as I do weekly full massages/ body checks on my dogs. The only thing I can think of is that she hit herself pretty hard on something today or was bit by my other dog and it has to do with that (but there is no bruising or heat), or that perhaps it is an abscess of some sort. There is no scab, just the lump but I have only had her back for a week, following 2 weeks of boarding at a trainers place. She came back to me a little scraped up because he was working her in the field and letting her roughhouse a bit with his own dogs. 

I just wanted to know if anyone else has had a similar episode or experience with a young dog. Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Cappy_TX (Jan 6, 2003)

Did you discuss the situation with your trainer? Perhaps a circumstance of some sort occurred and the trainer could shed some light on it.

My 11 year old Cappy began developing lipomas and cysts around age 6. A couple were surgically removed when he was seven even though the needle biopsies done in the vets office indicated they were benign tumors or something other than a potential malignancy. I watched each new one he developed closely and had them aspirated during Cappy's next semi-annual vet visit.

He had one in particular over his right shoulder area when standing that never particularly changed in the past three years. It was somewhat different from the others. Even though it was soft and seemingly attached to the skin, when I parted his hairs and looked at it closely there was a surface texture resembling a human wort (cauliflower-like). Doc said that's essentially what it was and it was harmless, not requiring removal. Nevertheless, I asked him to aspirate it and he confirmed that it was ok.

Fast forward 2-1/2 years:










Despite my checking that "wort" virtually every day, and having doc check it at least 5 times since 2007, this is the result of the removal of what turned out to be a mast cell tumor on February 22nd. It was only the diameter of my thumb and not quite as long.

On February 8th Cappy had gone in to have a series of cysts removed. 




























That "wort" over his right shoulder was not removed because it would have required very large margins to be taken (as shown in pic 1) and the vet was still fairly certain that it was benign. The growth, unlike a lipoma, didn't yield sufficient materials for a slide smear evaluation so the vet decided (after first having a phone discussion with me) to do a "punch biopsy) and have it evaluated by a clinical pathologist. The results came back as malignant a few days later and the ensuing surgery was scheduled.

This is what the punch biopsy incision looked like:










You can't always tell by feel or a needle biopsy what the "lump" may be. I'm aware of at least two cases with other dawgs where the needle was improperly placed and missed the appropriate materials that would have diagnosed a probable malignancy and a recommendation for a complete removal and perhaps additional measures. 

Hopefully your pup's situation will be completely benign and will be the last one he experiences. Best wishes.


----------



## LucyTudeOn4Feet (Nov 15, 2009)

My female lab recently developed a lump that cropped up over the span of about a week. It was about the size of a golf ball. It was between her shoulders centered over her spine. I was absolutely sure it came up that fast, for similar reasons.
The vet aspirated it and said it was mostly blood matter with a little fat. He wanted us to just keep an eye on it. I was concerned because it came up so fast. 2 weeks later, back to the vet. He thought it had reduced, I thought it had not. 2 more weeks, it was bigger, about the size of a lemon, so he agreed to remove it. Surgery went fine. 
It was a fibrous mass with an organic core that was rotting. It was not cancerous. 
Best we can figure is maybe she ducked under a heavy, rough or broken branch, poked & pierced herself on the back & embedded some bark or wood matter under the skin & her body was sealing it off to protect itself. 
Good luck, hope your pup is ok.


----------

